# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Dlink dwl2100ap Remote Exploit

## infl00p

> Making a HTTP request to the /cgi-bin/ directory, the Web server will return error 404 (Page not found).
> Making a HTTP request to the /cgi-bin/AnyFile.htm, the Web server will return error 404 (Page not found).
> However, making a HTTP request to any file in /cgi-bin/ directory, with .cfg extension, will return all the device configuration.
> 
> For example, making the following request:
> 
> http://dlink-DWL-2100ap/cgi-bin/Intruders.cfg
> We would have a result equivalent to the following:
> 
> ...

----------


## GeorgeKatz

δυστυχώς πιάνει  ::

----------


## horhe

και τι μπορεί να κάνεις γιά να μη συμβαίνει αυτό ?
το είδα και στο δικό μου σου δίνει και το password
μήπως σου το στέλνει όμως γιατί βλέπει την IP σου και βλέπει ότι είστε άμεσα συνδεδεμένοι (δε θα απαντούσε δηλαδή σε κάποιον που έκανε αυτό το Request π.χ. ασύρματα)

----------

